# Fatal error: Call to unsupported or undefined function imagecreatefromjpeg() in /home



## Daniel (8. September 2001)

folgendes problem: 
ich will per php thumbnails berechnen. 

das geht lokal auch allerdings bekomme ich im web folgenden fehler: 


```
Fatal error: Call to unsupported or undefined function imagecreatefromjpeg() in /homepages/11/d33210634/htdocs/Preview/xenon/upload.php3 on line 48
```

jetzt würde ich gerne wissen woran das liegen kann. 
das script wurde auf puretec webspace getestet. 
Tarif: Premium Paket 2.0 

ich bitte um hilfe 
thx


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (9. September 2001)

Hast du denn die GD-Library aufgerufen? Es kann sein das sie nicht vorhanden ist oder einfach nicht automatisch geladen wird! Den Befehl um si Manuell im Script zu laden weiss ich leider nicht!


----------



## Daniel (9. September 2001)

```
gd Version 1.5 (GIF) or earlier, FreeType support
```

das kommt bei phpinfo();

das heißt doch soviel wie das die aktiviert sind

weiß jemand wie das mit dem laden geht ?


----------



## DjDee (10. September 2001)

also der grund warum das ganze nicht geht, ist das du die gd für gifs hast! du versuchst aber in deinem script ein jpeg das heisst aus einem jpeg ein thumb zu erstellen! das funktioniert leider nicht! ich hatte das selbe problem doch habe zum glück noch einen anderen server auf dem die richtige version läuft. du kannst aber mal bei puretec anfragen ob sie vielleicht jpgtn laufen haben, das macht das selbe aber nicht direkt über die gd! ich hoffe das hilft...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. September 2001)

Das is doch einfach eine S******e! Wieso müssen die Versionen machen in denen man GIF's machen kann aber keine JPEGS aber dafür wieder Versionen in denen man GIF's aber dafür keine JPEG's machen kann!
*grrrrrrrrrrrrr*  :# :-- :[   ;(( 

Wie kann ich denn eine Extension in ein Script einbinden? Ich weiss zwar wie man das macht dat die jedesmal aufgerufen wird! Aber das braucht mir zuviel Resourcen! Gibs da irgendein Befehl das ich die Extension einfach nur in diesen Scripten aufruf wo ich das auch brauch?


----------



## Daniel (10. September 2001)

> denen man GIF's machen kann aber keine JPEGS
> aber dafür wieder Versionen in
> denen man GIF's aber dafür keine JPEG's machen kann!




moment nochmal langsam zum mitdenken

1. gif's aber keine jpegs
2. gif's aber keine jpegs 
:{} :{} :{} :-[ %)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (10. September 2001)

Ja tut mir leid! Ich war halt so in meiner Wut! Ich halt n paar Verdreht hab sachen. %)


Kann mri trotzdem eben den Befehl sagen?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. April 2003)

*altenthreadrauskram*

hi,
ich will grad eine fotogalerie coden, damit meine frau unsre site aktualisieren kann, hab aber schon beim erzeugen der thumbs das problem mit der "undefined function ImageCreateFromJpeg()". kann mir bitte nochmal einer sagen, wie ich das zum laufen krieg? bilder sollen von jpeg zu jpeg "gethumbt" werden


----------



## Karl Förster (22. April 2003)

Find ich reichlich eigenartig, dass beim Premium-Paket bei 1&1 nicht die richtige GD-Library installiert ist. Ich hab nämlich ein Premium-Paket 3.0 bei Puretec und bei mir geht das alles.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. April 2003)

is auf meinem eigenen server, also wie installier ich das ding? hab mal das readme gelesen, aber nur bahnhof verstanden


----------



## methodus (23. April 2003)

dazu musst du php (wenns linux is) neukompilieren (--with=gd usw. musst mal bei php.net gucken bei der install, stehts beschrieben)

wenn du windows hast, einfach die neue gd.dll in das extensions-verzeichnis kopieren und in der php.ini bei extensions den pfad zur gd-bibliothek einfügen.

unter windows isses kein problem, das hinzubekommen, aber die sache mit linux is etwas schmerzhafter, kenn ich mich auch nich so aus


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (23. April 2003)

bin windows-user und hab es nun kapiert.
danke


----------



## toasty_now (19. September 2003)

wo gibt es denn eine gd.dll die dafür geeignet ist? oder kann mir einer seine schicken, die bei ihm läuft. 

habe: php 4.3.3.

müsste das nicht eigentlich klappen? ist das alles kompliziert!  

danke, toasty


----------



## Fabian H (19. September 2003)

Hier:
http://www.boutell.com/gd/

Aber frag mich bitte nicht, wie du daraus ne DLL kompielierst? (wohl mit ./configure und make )
Sonst musst du mal auf php.net gucken, da gibts ein Paket von Version 4.3.3 oder so, wo ein Haufen Extensions dabei sind, unter andrem auch die GD-Library.
Dort ist sie dann im Verzeichnis: <_php_>/extensions.
Und wenn du eh alles kompilierst, dann wie gesagt mit ./configure --with-gd.


----------

